# motorhomesrus



## yalnif (Aug 18, 2008)

has anyone got steve at the aboves new number i have lost it thanx trevor


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

yalnif said:


> has anyone got steve at the aboves new number i have lost it thanx trevor


There was reference here on 17-03-09 but don't know if that's a new number.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-593953.html#593953


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

yalnif said:


> has anyone got steve at the aboves new number i have lost it thanx trevor


And this on Wild Camping for motorhomes, 11-3-09 referring to their closure
11-03-2009, 07:16 PM 
grath 
Hymer Tramping Join Date: Jan 2007
Location: Stoke on Trent by the canal
Posts: 5,977 
Thanks: 431
Thanked 520 Times in 318 Posts

There was for about a year until recently a dealer near to us that was specialising in old Hymers and genuine Hymer parts imported direct from Germany
But they closed down all of a sudden, presumably gone bust (others may know different) They were called MotorhomesRus
Shame as they were building up quite a parts inventory


----------



## yalnif (Aug 18, 2008)

they moved from whitchurch said it was to much to run .I went to the new place to get a few things they were brilliant and very reasonable prices.Im going back next week but have lost his number i wanted to ring him first.I will post it when i get back it will be a massive shame if they are no more seemed to have anything you wanted used or new and nothing to much trouble


----------



## yalnif (Aug 18, 2008)

great found him still the best ive found for hymer i have his number anyone wants


----------



## 123159 (May 5, 2009)

Stephen Fletcher is still in business Motothomes RE us 07807 832 434 I got this number from his wife.


----------

